# Bella chilling



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella with her best buddy chilling on a Saturday morning


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

After I saw this, I had to run over and take a quick pic of the scene on our couch!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

How do I rotate my pics? They are right-side up on my iPad...


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Victoria, 

You need to do it before uploading to site. Go into your photo album on your iPad click on the photo and select edit. You should then have the option at the bottom left to rotate image. Rotate and save...

Hope this helps


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Got it! Thanks! Maybe fewer sideways pics from me moving forward.... :-[


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

V - I love how your kids are reading in all your pics!! It's nice to see


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, OttoMama! I have to admit that it is a lot easier to snap a picture when someone's nose is in a book than it is when they are chasing each other through the house with Lego spears or Ninja swords....


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Ahhhhh just like life here! 😍


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Flynn and Bella are very similar. I know all v's look like each other but I think you can defiantly tell these two are related. Can't wait to meet up . She looks like she loves your son. I love it when Flynn cuddles up with faith x


----------

